# VuPoint Solutions Film Scanner



## busybee527

I recently purchased this scanner FS-C1-VP to print pictures from old negatives and slides. Users manual states 'supports Windows XP and USB 2.0 only' which I have. It comes with Arcsoft Software Suite and PhotoImpression 6 on the same disk. The software works fine but its only copying a larger image of the negative, not producing a picture. I have removed, unistalled and installed but still get a negative when I hit 'acquire'. I could also choose 'copy' from the scanner itself with same results. Their 'HELP' doesn't.


----------



## slipe

Grub around the scanner driver file menu and look for &#8220;Source&#8221;. Any film scanner will have a negative source setting that inverts the image and removes the orange. &#8220;Transparency&#8221; means positive slide where &#8220;Film&#8221; or &#8220;Negative&#8221; would be the source you want to select.

Scan directly from the driver and avoid PhotoImpressions and ArcSoft until you get the driver set and learn to operate without other software intervening. You can scan directly from the scanner driver to a folder without involving software. You will likely find it under Start > All Programs. Often scanners put an icon in the system tray and there might be a physical button on the scanner to open the scanner driver. &#8220;Acquire&#8221; from software should open the scanner driver interface, but I think you might develop an understanding better to work directly with the driver. It is probably listed in All Programs under the scanner name or the name of the driver.


----------



## busybee527

I tried to access the scanner driver (from start, all programs) but all I see is a shortcut for AMCAP and an uninstall shortcut. Sorry, I'm so dense, but need simpler instructions.


----------



## slipe

If I happened to have a VuPoint Solutions film scanner I could probably give you some detailed instructions. I can only give you general information.

My guess is that the applications you are scanning with are using the Windows WIA scanner driver. It wouldn't have the sophistication to invert a negative and remove the orange. All film scanners have drivers with that ability. Either you didn't install the driver or you aren't finding it for some reason.

Download and install the free Irfanview at www.irfanview.com . I would suggest selecting "Images Only" when it asks for file associations during install. Once it is installed go File > Select TWAIN Source. Hopefully that will tell you the name of your scanner driver if it is installed. If your only choice is WIA it is likely your scanner driver isn't installed.


----------



## photonow

What happens when you "transfer"? Where are you pictures going? I had the same 
problem but once I got the transfer to work ( it goes through a process)and hit exit my scans were displayed as a photo in my "my pictures" file. Did you calibrate it? I love it. It is not the best quality but for now it works for me.


----------



## micseld

I purchased the VuPoint film scanner. My pictures are coming out with too much contract. Do you know if there is a way to calibrate BEFORE the slide is scanned or "acquired"? Thanks, Michael


----------



## triple-g

Hi. New member here. I just purchased the VuPoint scanner. The software installed fine. However, the scanner driver is a problem. The installation wizard seems to run correctly until the end, when it concludes by stating something to the effect of cannot finish install. Consult Windows Troubleshooting.
In Windows Device Manager, double-clicking the Imaging Device results in This device cannot start. (Code 10) 
In Photo Impressions, attempting to acquire resulted in Load OmniVision Supercam!! I found and downloaded that online, then tried again. This time, Photo Impressions wouldnt even recognize an output device.
I downloaded the driver from the VuPoint website. Still no solution. Please help. Im guessing that this toy isnt worth the hassle.
(Im running XP Pro on an IBM Thinkpad with USB 2.0 ports.) Thanks!

Todd


----------



## donkirk

I've spent a couple of days now trying to get my VP C1 running, with no luck so far.

Photonow, you said once you got your machine to transfer everything went well--but how did you get it to transfer? My scanner shows up in Irfanview and in PhotoImpressions (and in other apps) but none of them will actually connect to the scanner and accept a scan.

Triple-g, you got the same message I did about connecting Omnivision Supercam, and said you found it on-line. All I've found online is discussion, mostly about using that web cam on Linux. The installation process goes through and tells me that the scanner is installed, but I'm still asked for the Web cam to be connected. I see that the installation program for the scanner includes a full set of parameters for the Supercam, but I haven't found a way to get my XP SP2 to accept it. 

And to top it off I haven't been able to reach vupoint.com either day I've been working at this.

What's the secret to getting this thing working?


----------



## donkirk

donkirk said:


> I've spent a couple of days now trying to get my VP C1 running, with no luck so far.
> 
> Photonow, you said once you got your machine to transfer everything went well--but how did you get it to transfer? My scanner shows up in Irfanview and in PhotoImpressions (and in other apps) but none of them will actually connect to the scanner and accept a scan.
> 
> Triple-g, you got the same message I did about connecting Omnivision Supercam, and said you found it on-line. All I've found online is discussion, mostly about using that web cam on Linux. The installation process goes through and tells me that the scanner is installed, but I'm still asked for the Web cam to be connected. I see that the installation program for the scanner includes a full set of parameters for the Supercam, but I haven't found a way to get my XP SP2 to accept it.
> 
> And to top it off I haven't been able to reach vupoint.com either day I've been working at this.
> 
> What's the secret to getting this thing working?


I contacted Support at VuPoint, and didn't get much help. The tech says it's working on her own system, and suggested I return my unit to the vendor for an exchange (she pretty much said some units may not work right). The company itself doesn't seem very involved in dealing with the problem, and she didn't comment when I told her other buyers are having the same problems I am.

FWIW, I downloaded a new set of drivers from VuPoint, along with a couple of short, only slightly helpful FAQs [http://www.vupointsolutions.com/accessories-fs.asp]. You need to click on the image to expand the display. The FAQs are under the support tab; the drivers are at the bottom of the specs on the main page. I made sure I had Admin privileges, disabled the firewall and virus apps, and made several attempts to make things work. No change from what I'd been doing before. Can't find a log file, and nothing in the registry that hints of a problem. None of my imaging programs work with the scanner; all want the Omnivision Supercam plugged in (?).


----------



## nlitnd

I just got mine a few days ago. It's a little hinky, but gives me the best results out of all the scanners I've tried. Install the drivers and software before plugging it in as instructed.
The other photo editing software I use - Faststone (a wonderful freebie) and Serif Photoplus recognize the scanner. They scan negative film as a negative.
Busybee - you're already there. Use any such program; look for "negative" in the menus, and click it to make the reversal to a positive photo.
The VuPoint scanner takes more than the five seconds recommended to "equalize" the color and light balance, however some of my slides provided better results by clicking quickly because waiting for the scanner to balance ended up washing some out too much.
My PC doesn't like to boot with the scanner plugged in; I boot first then plug it in.
Good luck!!

PS
Their bundled software - Arcsoft Photoimpression6 - makes the conversion automatically.


----------



## donkirk

nlitnd said:


> I just got mine a few days ago. It's a little hinky, but gives me the best results out of all the scanners I've tried. Install the drivers and software before plugging it in as instructed.
> The other photo editing software I use - Faststone (a wonderful freebie) and Serif Photoplus recognize the scanner. They scan negative film as a negative.
> Busybee - you're already there. Use any such program; look for "negative" in the menus, and click it to make the reversal to a positive photo.
> The VuPoint scanner takes more than the five seconds recommended to "equalize" the color and light balance, however some of my slides provided better results by clicking quickly because waiting for the scanner to balance ended up washing some out too much.
> My PC doesn't like to boot with the scanner plugged in; I boot first then plug it in.
> Good luck!!
> 
> PS
> Their bundled software - Arcsoft Photoimpression6 - makes the conversion automatically.


===================
Did you get any messages (other than the steps in the process) when you were setting it up? I've received a different unit now, but am having the same problem I did with the one I exchanged. The driver and the Arcsoft both load nicely from the CD. When I plug in the scanner it finds the software, and tells me it's setting it up for the scanner; it loads a lot of files and at the very end it tells me the data is bad and it can't install the scanner. I've tried several times to install it automatically from Windows, but my WXP SP2 doesn't recognize any appropriate hardware, and when I try to install it manually it always tells me it can't find the appropriate .inf of install files for the scanner.

It would really help if the error messages gave some information about what the problem is. I'm getting ready to call VuPoint again to see if I can get any details, but I'm close to giving up on what looks like a really useful product. Anybody have ideas?


----------



## boby

This Forum has been helpful to me so I wanted to contribute my experience:
In the past month, I have auditioned two filmscanners on my XP Media Center PC; the Plustek Opticfilm 7200i SE and, the VuPoint FS-V1-CP. I had difficulty installing the Plustek but eventually scanned about 30 slides successfully, then it crashed. The Plustek support is limited and difficult to contact but once I got them and we ran through uninstall and re-install a few times they gave up and gave me two choices, either send it back to the point of purchase for a refund or send it to Plustek for repair. A tough choice since the deadline for return it was closing-in. I returned it and ordered the VuPoint.
In the meantime, I got a call from Plustek Support who told me told that mine was a common problem and they had come up with fix. Too late for me!
The VuPoint installed easily and worked right out of the box. However, I was not able to come close to the quality of the Plustek in producing scanned slides with the VuPoint. I am now returning the VuPoint.
The difference in cost of these two filmscanners is $100 for VuPoint versus $300 for the Plustek and the difference in quality is commensurate with the price. I wish these units were available locally at retail but not. It's been a time consumming and costly (return shipping) audition but I've learned alot and will try the PlusTek again to ensure the quality I'm looking for.


----------



## donkirk

boby said:


> This Forum has been helpful to me so I wanted to contribute my experience:
> In the past month, I have auditioned two filmscanners on my XP Media Center PC; the Plustek Opticfilm 7200i SE and, the VuPoint FS-V1-CP. I had difficulty installing the Plustek but eventually scanned about 30 slides successfully, then it crashed. The Plustek support is limited and difficult to contact but once I got them and we ran through uninstall and re-install a few times they gave up and gave me two choices, either send it back to the point of purchase for a refund or send it to Plustek for repair. A tough choice since the deadline for return it was closing-in. I returned it and ordered the VuPoint.
> In the meantime, I got a call from Plustek Support who told me told that mine was a common problem and they had come up with fix. Too late for me!
> The VuPoint installed easily and worked right out of the box. However, I was not able to come close to the quality of the Plustek in producing scanned slides with the VuPoint. I am now returning the VuPoint.
> The difference in cost of these two filmscanners is $100 for VuPoint versus $300 for the Plustek and the difference in quality is commensurate with the price. I wish these units were available locally at retail but not. It's been a time consumming and costly (return shipping) audition but I've learned alot and will try the PlusTek again to ensure the quality I'm looking for.


I never got the VuPoint to install on my machine; probably something unique to my system since most folks seem to have gotten it going properly. I finally gave up and went to eBay, where I found a Minolta Dimage Dual IV for well below its list price when it was on the market. I've only done a few scans to check out how it works and to see how my 50 year old slides have survived, and I'm fully satisfied. It was more than I had in mind to pay to begin with, but I think I've ended up with a substantially better scanner.


----------



## NOMADdaf

I just got Vupoint scanner and it works great ....but.....when a slide is inserted it starts dark then adjusts 4 or 5 brightness levels. But the last step or 2 is far too bright. I can not find a place to control this. So I must click the photo on the fly giving me no time to check foe alignment or dust. If I miss my mark I must remove the slide and wait for it to adjust to the light. And I must remove the slide holder and wait for each new slide. This thing is great but for this one major problem. I love it and hate it at the same time. Any ideas ? I have around 2000 slides to convert and I will be very lod before I am done at this rate!!!


----------



## PopPicker

NOMADdaf said:


> I just got Vupoint scanner and it works great


_You and I must have serious differences on the definition of the word great._

LOL


----------



## NOMADdaf

well what I mean is the results are great once I get a good take. Have you had no luck at all? I have some great pics it just take a while to get it right.... each and every #@&*@#$%^&*& time! but other than that .....well OK it sucks but so does a Hoover and they sell millions!!!


----------



## BillRG

I have the exact same problem - I wish it had a knob for white balance. What good is automatic if it automatically always sets the wrong value.

Anyone find a work around for this one ?


----------



## Ellis37

I've been trying to install and use The VuPoint film and slide scanner ( FS-C1-VP) with PhotoImpression 6 by Arcsoft. My Operating System is Windows XP Professional. I have been successful in installing the Photo Imp. software,and it opens and apparently runs ok. After installing the Scanner Driver and plugging in the scanner, using the PI software I can scan a slide but when I click on the transfer Icon nothing happens. When I look at Windows Task Manager I see that "Twian" is listed as not responding. I've left it run for 10 minutes and the command to transfer seems to be stuck in a loop and will not transfer. 

Does anyone have any ideas? I'd call someone at tech support but I can't find any numbers in the limited information that came with the unit.


----------



## sldscnr

I have just started using my VuPoint scanner and I am starting to get used to jumping in on slides before they get too much contrast. I can then use Photoshop to lighten and darken specific areas. I have noticed, though, that some of the results seem somewhat out of focus. Has anyone else noticed this, or better yet, found a solution? I really want to get digital back ups of all my slides, but I would like them to be at least the quality of the original slide.


----------



## mrss

Maybe the original was out of focus. I find that many of mine were.

On the other hand, while not having any experience with the Vupoint, is it a scanner that actually moves a sensor/lens, or is it a really a camera with a close-up lens. The latter is liable to have more lens abberation issues than a real scanner.


----------



## micomlar

I believe this scanner only produces 'Positive pictures from slides and only negatives from a negative. You can scan and copy your negative and then save it in your folder of choice. Then use Adobe or Paint shop pro and bring in the negative file and 'reverse' the negative and you'll have a positive to work with. Let me know if you have problems or do not understand what I just wrote in my email... Good Luck... Mike


----------



## micomlar

Are you leaving your CD in the computer after loading the driver, restart and then load the software? I left my CD in my computer and even though the disk had supposedly loaded all the software, it still accessed my CD during first run up???? I have an HP laptop and had no problems, except, it stated that it couldn't load of the DLL's, but I drove on and all worked well.... Hope this helps....


----------



## violinman

I purchased a VuPoint Solutions filmscanner FS-C1-VP but cannot download the scanner driver. the message I get is "Install Shield 1607:unable to install shield scripting run time" It will not work. Can anyone help???


----------



## candybordner77

I solve this problem by copying the photo at different intervals and then I just delete the ones I don't want from my folder.


----------



## candybordner77

I have had my scanner for about 2 weeks. I was working fine up to today. I used it earlier today with no problems. I shut down the computer for about 2 hours. I tried to scan more negatives when I returned home but it stopped recognizing the film. It would not acquire a picture. The power is working but no picture comes up.

Please help. I have alot of photos to scan.


----------



## gamemom

I just became aware of the VuPoint scanner today in a catalog. Think I'll hold off with the purchase until I do more research. It sounds like it's more trouble than it's worth. 

Any suggestions for any other negative/slide scanners besides the Plustek mentioned above?


----------



## gamemom

Just found a review with some helpful suggestions/instructions from a user on another site -- epinions.com. Here's the link: 
http://www.epinions.com/content_409421450884

Hope this helps, folks.


----------



## grnfrog3369

we just received our C1-VP Film scanner. However when I hooked it up and got ready to use it I get a message:
_ERROR: WINDOWS/system32/OVTFBoot.dll_
_Specifice model could not be found_

COuld someone please help me. Thanks


----------



## grnfrog3369

oops I better add more info... there was not disc to install the software, there was no instruction manual... it came in a box with a "return shipment label" which is what I am about to do with it!


----------



## nicepackage11

I too have just purchased that C1-VP film scanner and upon trying to install I came up with the same error message
Any luck in getting it resolved???


----------



## grnfrog3369

Ok here is what I finally ended up doing...I uninstalled every component for it...I restarted my computer, then I installed the software again. Make sure the scanner is not hooked up to it while you do this. Then after the initial software for the scanner I restarted my computer again, installed the other software, hooked up the scanner and it worked like a charm... however I have not used it since that day, and I know others have had problems with reuse from a previously posted thread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ibugle

I am working on converting slides but haven't had any problems with the scanner yet. I've done a few hundred. My big grip is that the quality is poor even though the resolution is huge. I can hold slides up to my eye and see a great level of detail but can not capture that detail with the scanner. Faces are washed out, and I too am clicking the capture button early in order to not get washed out photos. Google Picasa has a great import feature better than anything the scanner comes with. Check it, and let me know if there is a fix, update, patch, or resolution improvement that you find out about so I can capture these great images with out loss of quality. My email is jackie chan 1012 at yahoo, no caps or spaces. Please include OVT Slide Scanner in the subject line.


----------



## DGDanforth

Installed ArcSoft software for VuPoint scanner successfully
but I can not scan any slide. Calibration seems to work
but when I "Acquire" the window opens but the mouse
hangs in an hour glass cursor.

I also attempted to use Irfan view as was suggestion and the scanner was found but again no clicking of the buttons on the
acquire window did anything (no button response or color change on button).

Hence I assume the hardware driver doesn't like my machine.
(And yet it didn't complain about calibration).

I am running on a MacBook using Parallels desktop to run MS Windows XP. All my other devices work just fine: External keyboard, HP Printer, that run through the USB ports.

Now what do I do?


----------



## Arbyem

busybee527 said:


> I recently purchased this scanner FS-C1-VP to print pictures from old negatives and slides. Users manual states 'supports Windows XP and USB 2.0 only' which I have. It comes with Arcsoft Software Suite and PhotoImpression 6 on the same disk. The software works fine but its only copying a larger image of the negative, not producing a picture. I have removed, unistalled and installed but still get a negative when I hit 'acquire'. I could also choose 'copy' from the scanner itself with same results. Their 'HELP' doesn't.


I have researched this thread and discovered a variety of problems, but few with appropriate solutions (except for those involving replacing a probably defective FS-C1-VP scanner device)! I will describe my situation.
I recently purchased the subject 35 mm scanner, with its associated PhotoImpression 6 Software. However, I have been having continuing problems in obtaining a workable driver for the USB hardware device. I have reloaded the Scanner Driver from the CD-ROM installation process several times, after uninstalling the device before retrying. I have even downloaded the driver directly from the VuPoint solutions website. Each time that I plug in the Scanner device to a USB port, the system responds with a "Hardware not recognized" error. I have used the troubleshooting process to attempt to locate a driver, but the system will not do so - the report is that no driver is loaded for the device.
 Each time that I run the PhotoImpression 6 software through the Get Photos/Acquire from Scanner process, I receive the same error: Can not find camera. Please connect OmniVision SuperCam!. I note that the shortcut for the OVT Scanner is for AMCAP (not VuPoint as one might reasonably expect).

















What does one have to do to obtain satisfactory operation of the VuPoint Scanner device for 35 mm slides?
Appreciatively,
Bruce


----------



## Sean Gibb

This is VuPoints new scanner for Vista. I installed scanner driver and Photo Impressions 6. When I open software and hit Get photos and open OVT scanner I get correct screen. But when I try to calibrate scanner or acquire slide nothing happens. I tried it on a frinds PV running XP and there was not a problem. Tried running it as XP on my Vista laptop but it would not work either. What can I do


----------



## Arbyem

I was remiss in thinking that the scanner would operate under a USB 1.1 port, which is all I have available on my desktop sytem. Once I tried it on my ACER laptop, under Win XP SP3, in a USB 2.0 port, the system worked! Soory for the inconvenience in posting, when I ought to have read the "fine print" for the VuPoint Scanner, which did specify a USB 2.0 requirement! For Sean, I cannot provide any additional advice. It seems that the scanner ought to work properly under Win Xp SP3, with a USB 2.0 port, which I assume is part of your computer configuration. Bruce


----------



## kirbykat

I'm looking to buy a slide converter, and have read that they don't work with laptops. Is this still the case?


----------



## Arbyem

I can only report on my eventual success with the VuPoint Win XP-based scanner on my ACER Aspire 5100-5830 laptop. Regrettably, I have had to replace this laptop, because of a difficult-to-repair memory fault (cache memory on the motherboard). I have not yet had time to test the VuPoint scanner on my new HP DV9820 laptop under Win Vista. I also have tried a Koonica-Minolta DiMAGE Scan Dual IV scanner with both my desktop under Win XP, and the ACER. However, I have not yet achieved success on either, with the reason in the case of the ACER laptop probably related to the memory fault. I hope that this helps. Bruce


----------



## boblee

I tried to access the scanner driver (from start, all programs) but all I see is a shortcut for AMCAP and an uninstall shortcut.


----------



## mrss

kirbykat said:


> I'm looking to buy a slide converter, and have read that they don't work with laptops. Is this still the case?


Some of the old ones, like the Canons had SCSI interfaces which few laptops can support. I would expect all newer models to support USB 2.0.

That said, how much you spend depends on how good you want your slide copies.


----------



## gwithers13

After reading the thread, I see so many problems is it worth the effort and cost? Are there better ways? I am on a vista desktop with core 2 duo. Does anyone suggest that I make the purchase?
thanks much in advance


----------



## mrss

Here's a review by a individual. What do you expect for 89 bucks? 
http://keanespics.com/scantest.htm

True scanners cost 3x-6X more money.


----------



## gwithers13

Much apprecaited and thanks for the further guidance.


----------



## Palatine

FWIW, I also had problems with the unresponsive interface (buttons don't work but OVT scanner is found by Photo editor) and got it working with the following.
1. Downloaded a new FS-C1-VP driver from http://www.vupointsolutions.com/downloads-drivers.asp
2. Opened the 79 MB zip file and ran the setup.exe in the FS-C1-VP\Driver directory.
3. Tried the scanner, interface still not working
4. Rebooted
5. Scanner interface now works.
I am running this on a Windows Vista desktop.


----------



## dpostman

My brother was trying to use one of these scanners and I found this thread while trying to help him. He was trying to scan a wedding photo that was in color and the result was a very grainy picture that if you didn't look close you would swear was black and white. Several people here seem to have similar problems, and hopefully what I had him try will be of help to you. 

Since the picture is kind of washed out especially the whites, the problem is most likely that the backlight of the scanner is too bright. I suggested putting something in the tray behind the slide. We tried copy paper first, it was an improvement, but the grainyness of the paper was picked up in the photo. Next we tried a piece of plastic from a white plastic grocery bag and the result was comparatively awesome. Probably either a thicker bag or a piece of Mylar will be perfect, we'll be trying that later. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Steveu

THe biggest issue I have is that once you "calibrated" this unit, the auto exposure no longer works. THis means that data from the scanner will be limited to a small part of the sensor range. The software then tries to correct this but the fine shading has been lost. 

I once was successful at "un-calibrating" the software on this PC by some agressive manual file and registry cleaning, but it's back and I am again fighting to reset it. I'll let you know when I figure out how. 

THe "calibration" is just a bad idea. If your calibration button is not grey'd out, leave it, do not use it. Another bad idea is the slide carriage ratchet. I removed the small metal rachet spring finger but you may want to just open it so that the carriage is held but not prevented from moving backward. Another is the film index bumps. They prevent negatives from lining up perfectly so I removed 4 of 6 pairs (my negatives are 4 to a section). 

THere are 4 ways to uninstall the drivers, which I think are the main problem. 1. via the CD install 2. via the start menu 3. via the OVT listing in the control panel uninstall 4. using the device manger when the USB is connected although it will just reinstall unless you also unplug the USB. WHen it errors on the uninstall, try installing-updating, manually selecting the driver files on the cd ( CD:\Driver\32BitDriver\Windows\OVT\OVTScanner\ov550i.INF ) or a download.

THe driver also uses a number of standard windows video drivers, which may interact with other applications. My calibration problem returned after I updated some TV card software. In this application, the camera chip is not doing any video so I dunno why they include the drivers????

later,
Steve


----------



## PapaRomeo

Thanks for everyone's input on this thread -- I bought one of these on impulse over the weekend. I guess I should have checked this board first!

Steveu: It makes sense that the scanner uses video drivers -- the live view as you slide the tray into the scanner is video. It appears that the "scan" is really a video screen capture.

As for the calibration issue, I had some luck with the previous suggestion (thanks, dpostman!) of putting a neutral filter under the slides. (I tried glossy photo paper -- it's a little bit too dark, but it proved the concept.) It's easy enough to cut a piece of material to the same size as the slides. Some kind of Mylar may be the best bet. I'll try to get to a craft store this week and find some. Anyone else find the perfect neutral density filter material?

Thanks again,
PR


----------



## PapaRomeo

Update -- I just ordered a set of these neutral density lighting gels:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart_accessories&A=details&Q=&sku=185686&is=REG

They should be color-neutral, and easy to cut to size, and it should be possible to stack multiple layers if one thickness isn't enough.

I'll have them by the end of the week, I hope, and I'll post a note and some examples once I'm able to try them out.

PR


----------



## Arbyem

Hi all: I recognize that this thread appears to have stalled. However, I now have a problem with the subject VuPoint Solutions FS-C1-VP scanner on my new HP dv9820us laptop with Vista Home Premium x64. While I eventually had been operating the scanner via its PhotoImpressions 6 software on my ACER AS5100-5830 laptop with WinXP SP3 which I, unfortunately had to dispose of because of an expensive-to-repair cache memory fault), I now learn that the newest VuPont scanner for Vista (including the x64 version?) is the FS-C1-VP-BX2! Does anyone know whether the older scanner definitely will not work under Vista x64? Appreciatively, Arbyem


----------



## Arbyem

My sincere apologies folks! I had neglected to read all of the 4 pages of posts, before responding above! I would still like to know whether the latest driver update for the FS-C1-VP scanner permits the device to operate under Vista x64. I am not prepared to purchase a new FS-C1-VP-BX2 device! I happen to have a DiMAGE Dual 4 scanner, but I have not been able to get it to work with my desktop system, probably because I have only USB 1.1 ports on this system. If upgrading to USB 2.0 ports wold permit me to operate, them I would certainly pursue this course of action. Regrettably, I am currently away from home where my desktop system resides. hence, I cannot pursue any initiatives on this system until my return in mid-Apr 09. Thanks, in advance, for any assistance/advice. Arbyem


----------



## Arbyem

Hi again scanner folks. I just noted, while scanning for FS-C1-VP-BX2 devices, that the National Geographic stores website claimed that the FS-C1-VP device ought to work under Vista. However, the data did not include any reference to Vista x64, which is what I am running on my HP dv9820 Pavilion laptop. I was able to operate the FS-C1-VP device correctly on my ACER 5100-5830 laptop under WinXP SP3, until I had to replace the laptop because of a cache memory error on the motherboard. Any help would be appreciatied. Arbyem


----------



## retiredfirefight

When I scan a negitive, I can view the picture only as a negitive, I can't get a photo of bthe negitive


----------



## Arbyem

Hi retiredfirefighter: Since I ama trying to scan only slides (i.e. positives), I cannot assist you with how to convert from negative mode to positive picture mode. The rather "slim" manual does not address this aspect. Perhaps the "Help" feature does? With regrets, Arbyem


----------



## geekcoach

retiredfirefight - I can help if you're still in the dark about changing between slides and negatives. 

The key is to make the appropriate selections early in the process. 

If you're using the VuPoint, I presume you're also using the bundled ArcSoft PhotoImpression software. When you load it, be sure to go through the following steps: 

Choose 'Get Photo' and then select 'Acquire from Scanner' 
Choose the appropriate device from the dropdown list and make whatever other selections are appropriate from the choices offered. 

What you want is rather hidden amongst the other options provided in 
Step 3) - Scan Options - Slide or Negative

If you choose Negative, then you should see a positive image onscreen when you advance to the stage of actually acquiring images from your negative film. 

As someone else pointed out earlier, it is also possible to reverse the image after the fact using any number of available software packages. 

I hope this helps. Like Arbyem, I'm trying to find solutions for having had to move to a machine with Vista 64 - if I come up with anything, I'll definitely make mention of it here!


----------



## pcuda66

I have exactly the same problem. OTV86 scanner, Arc soft Photo impression 6


----------



## pcuda66

I have the OVT 86 Scanner with Arc Soft Photo Imression software. It has been replaced once and the new one worked fine untill now. Both of them had a problem with faces being washed out. It looked like over exposure on most negatives. Now it quit working. I open it and click on get photo. It goes to the next screen to get Acquire or Calibrate. That is it. Nothing happens now. I tried to remove and reload the driver but it stops and gives me this..Component Transfer Error..Component MPEG1 engine parameter is incorrect..I am stuck here. I think I have a software problem But I can't Remove the old one to try to re install the driver..


----------



## pcuda66

Thanks for the help with my OVT 86 scanner. Unfortunately it is still broke and the bad part is I can't erase the ARC Soft soft ware. It gives me that MPEG1 Parameter is incorrect. I spent an hour on the phone with Brookstone Customer service and we tried every thing. I even loaded new drivers from the brookstone manuals. They have already replaced this unit once and they seemed reluctant to do it again. I am ready to buy a new one but it seems most use ARC software which I am afraid will not reload with the old stuff stuck in there. I found one at pacific image called Memorese. It uses Adobe Photo. Is anyone familiar with that?. It is $119. I know most in this forum are telling negative experiences but does any one know of a good scanner that does not use ARC soft?


----------



## aemiller

I have just began using this Film/Slide scanner. I'm running 32bit Vista and also had the same problem using Impressions 6.

I did have luck using the GIMP (http://www.gimp.org/). Oddly, when acquiring the image, it opens the Impressions 6 scanner window.

Now I have run into a new issue. The device adds to much brightness when scanning Slides. This is done automatically by the device and I have not found a way to fix it.

The scanner works great with Negatives.


----------

